# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Susu bubuk

## ki-ompel

Saya mendapat penawaran susu bubuk afkir (bukan kadaluarsa) seharga 5rb/kg. Kira-kira bagus atau tidak kalau saya pakai sebagai pakan ikan koi ?
Terima kasih.

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ki-ompel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ki-ompel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## banten

> Saya mendapat penawaran susu bubuk afkir (bukan kadaluarsa) seharga 5rb/kg. Kira-kira bagus atau tidak kalau saya pakai sebagai pakan ikan koi ?
> Terima kasih.


Gak takut ada melaminnya pak ???

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## don_saffa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ki-ompel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ki-ompel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Di post gambar nya dongggg

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ki-ompel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Saya barusan bikin pakan koi.salah 1Bahan nya adalah susu curcuma plus(mengandung curcuma dan lycin buat tambah nafsu makan).langkah2nya sbg berikut.agar2 sacet yg biasa d jual d mini market saya rebus dg air sesuai prosedur.stl mendidih d tiriskan.selagi masih panas gt saya msk kan sebutir telur ayam,susu curcuma plus 4sendok makan,pelet udang halus,artemia(pertimbangan pemakaian nya krn protein tinggi>90% klo nga salah ingat.he3x..),lalu saya aduk hingga merata dan sy angin2in spy jd ntar agar2 buat koi nya.skrg g proses d angin2in om. Jd msh blm tau jd e kyk apa ntar.. :b kira2 gmn ya hsl nya? Bagus nga ya buat koi?he3x..

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Kalau sudah jadi puding harus di blender biar halus dong


klo buat burayak mungkin d blender gpp om.tp utk koi yg sedang & gede cukup d potong kcl2 aja seukuran pelet 5mm.koi nya langsung mak lep makan nya.. Nyam3x..

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

ya udah,diem deh klo gt..  ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

